# Got hungry last night for some... even took a Pic...



## roller (Aug 7, 2011)

Got hungry lastnight for something sweet so decided to make some Fudge....3/4 cup butter, 1 can condense milk, 1 pk. milk choc. chips, 1pk semi-sweet choc chips, 1pk peanut butter chips, 1pk butterscotch chips, 1 sm. jar marshmellow cream, 1/2 tsp vinilla ext., 1/2 tsp almond ext., 2 tbl spoons milk, 1 cup chopped walnuts, 

 In a large pot melt butter slowly when melted add the 2 tbl spoons milk then the condense milk and all the chips except the butterscotch ones. When the ingredients in the pot are all melted then add the extracts, marshmellow cream, 1 cup of the Butterscotch chips and the walnuts and stir till well blended then put in a 9x13 dish and put in the frig till it sets. I put the extra walnuts on top. Be sure and stir the whole time the chips are melting...This fudge is quick easy and comes out every single time...enjoy !


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm fudge!!!!


----------



## ellymae (Aug 7, 2011)

YUM!!!!

Recipe???


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 7, 2011)

You are a wicked man, FUDGE with out a Recipe ????


----------



## roller (Aug 7, 2011)

I will post it...I was just teasing Ya`ll.....soon. Its so quick and easy...and GOOD !!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## roller (Aug 7, 2011)

The recipe is posted...


----------

